# غير نظامك !!



## Coptic Man (20 أكتوبر 2005)

برنامج يقلب الويندوز ... رأسا على عقب 

البرنامج يعطيك انطباع غير عادي لسطح المكتب ..... 

مع امكانية التحكم الكامل في الشكل والمضمون 







اسم البرنامج : DesktopX 

- يمكنك من بناء سطح مكتب خاص بك ، والتحكم الكامل 

في طريقة العرض والألوان وحفظ عملك استعادته في أي وقت 

أو اهدائه الى صديق . 

- امكانية تغيير مواقع وترتيب الأيقونات حسب الرغبة . 

- يمكنك اضافة قوالب جاهزة بأشكال جميلة ورائعة ويمكنك تحميلها 

من الموقع التالي : 

http://www.wincustomize.com/skins.asp?library=3

وهذه أمثلة لها



















للتحميل إضغط هنا:

http://storage.stardock.com/files/dx12_pub.exe

كراك البرنامج"

http://www.lll1.com/show.php?url=http://desktopx.crack.cd/DesktopX_v1.1.html

منقوووووووووول​


----------



## antoon refaat (4 يناير 2006)

100 100 يا معلم


----------



## basbosa_3omry (8 يناير 2006)

فللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل الف فلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*جميييييييييييييييييييييييل اوى بس ده مش بيتقل الجهاز؟؟*


----------



## hanylove (18 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على مجوداتك 
ويباركك الرب


----------



## mr.hima (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا ...ألف شكر.. مليون شكر


----------



## maro-bmw (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على تعبك
جارى التحميل و التجربة


----------



## بيترالخواجة (4 ديسمبر 2006)

برنامج رائع يا استاذى وجارى التحميل


----------



## kamer14 (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كوبتك


----------

